# Today on RO Sunday!



## mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

[align=center]
[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



TO**D**A**Y ON RO!*



[/align][align=center]Sunday, 21st December 2008[/align][align=center]*



**Only 4 Days Till Christmas!***




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO...*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*Anybody/anybunny celebrating a special day today! (Sorry, we still can't access the calendar )
*[/align]*
*[align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Have a great day!*
[/align][align=center]






[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*






NEWS






*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Peg (TinysMom)* has taken in a  foster bunny.  With mega amounts of disapproval! Go and look at the cute pics![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]And *I* am proud to announce the  new (giant) addition to our family, Dotty!  :biggrin2:[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Camarie* has posted  new pictures  of the gorgeous Moo! 
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]In need of a  bunny name?  Look no further than the super-list that *Dublinperky* has started! 
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Have you seen the new  Caption Contest?  It's up and running now, go and enter![/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]If you ever have trouble, who you gonna call?  Phoebe the WonderBun,  that's who![/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Sabine* has a question about  how much veg to feed-  Can you offer any advice?[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Bo B Bunny* is asking about  Nutrena Nature Wise  pellets. Any information to offer?[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Good luck to *Fran (pinksalamander)* who has  sent her uni applications in! [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Check out this  heartwarming thread  about why we forward jokes to friends[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Amy (undergunfire) has  moved into her new house!  Bunnies and all! We need to remind her to post the video tour that she promised! [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



MYSTERY B**U**NNY



*[/align][align=center]Who am I?![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]





[/align]


----------



## JimD (Dec 21, 2008)

Hanukkah begins at sundown.
:biggrin2:



*iiiiiiiii*


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 21, 2008)

Heee! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 22, 2008)

No one know's who the Mystery bunny is?? I looked but gave up. Can we have a hint??


----------



## lemon (Dec 22, 2008)

Great job, Jan 5th i will be 10. Just to make sure you know.


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 22, 2008)

That is Raspberry82's Max, .... right?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 22, 2008)

*SecurityStacey wrote: *


> That is Raspberry82's Max, .... right?


Correct! 

Rebecca, sorry, I was just trying to think of a good hint when Stacey came in with the right answer!


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 22, 2008)

:shock:I got one!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 22, 2008)

*Ahh thanx for thinking of it anyways. I guess if i put a little more time into it i would of found the right bunny. But it's to early to do that.

mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *SecurityStacey wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That is Raspberry82's Max, .... right?
> ...


----------



## Gordon (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't participate much, other than a quick word game post, but I really love the fact this site is here!  I love the clipart you all post, too!!  Merry Christmas


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 23, 2008)

I was hoping my 'Heee!' would have given a little hint, but I guess not, lol! Good job SecurityStacy. That pic was pretty hidden in the "Dissaproving Bunnies" thread. He was a fatso back then, LOL.


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 24, 2008)

I saw it when I was posting a picture ofBill doing his first 'disapproving bunny' :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnyluv4eva (Dec 24, 2008)

On January10, I'll be 10


----------

